# Travelling with Permit in Expired Passport



## DAlex (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi all,

After almost 5 months of waiting, I finally got my spouse permit with endorsement to work and it is valid till 2013.

In the time that I was waiting to get the permit, I saw that my passport was due to expire in late September and hence applied for it to be renewed through my home country's consulate and obtained it.

I had called the Home Affairs customer care service, during the wait and they confirmed that once I get my permit, I should just submit copies of my old and new passport and apply for the permit to be transferred to the new passport. Ther was no talk about the permit becoming invalid if the passport expired.

This morning, when I went to collect my permit at the Home Affairs office, I told them that I had received a renewed passport (which clearly states my old passport number). The person at the Immigration counter however, refused to stamp the permit on my old passport as they said, its going to expire.

He also said that, my permit (valid until 2013) will become null and void as soon as my passport expires. Is this correct?? 

I was devastated to know this as I need to go abroad in Oct and if he was right, there would be no way that can happen, given how long HA takes to process applications. I have submitted an application to transfer the permit from the old passport to the new one this morning, but I would need to travel in early Oct.

From my calls to the customer care and previous experience with other countries' visa, I understood that though a passport expires, the permit in it would still be valid and as long as I have a current valid passport and the permit in an expired one and a clear statement that both passports belong to the same person, I would be able to travel overseas.

This is causing me a lot of confusion and disappointment. Please advise. 

Susan


----------



## ppablo (Sep 24, 2011)

*Work permit on a expired passport.*

Hi there,

I have the same problem, work permit on a expired passport, and I need to transfer it to my new passport.

Did you managed to get the problem sorted?

If you did, would you mind to give me some advice please?
My email: ppablonews @ gmail . com
Also if I sort this out soon, I`ll let you know.

Thanks and all the best.



DAlex said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After almost 5 months of waiting, I finally got my spouse permit with endorsement to work and it is valid till 2013.
> 
> ...


----------

